# طرائف زوجيه



## جارجيوس (15 يونيو 2009)

*§ ذهب رجل إلى قسم الشرطة وهو يريد أن يتحدث مع اللص الذي اقتحم منزله أمس ليلاً والشرطة أمسكته ... فقال له الضابط سوف تأخذ فرصتك في الكلام معه أمام النيابة .... فرد الرجل،، لأ إني أريد أن أسأله سؤال واحد ... كيف استطاع دخول المنزل بدون أن تستيقظ زوجتي ،،، إنني أحاول فعل ذلك منذ سنوات ودائماَ أفشل. 



§ بينما كان الرجل وزوجته يتجولون في مول تجاري ضخم ... تاهت عنه زوجته ولم يستطيع أن يجدها وسط الزحام .... وفجأة رأى إمرأة جميلة فتقدم منها وقال لها ... هل تسمحين لي بالحديث معك ولو دقيقة واحدة ... فقالت له لماذا ... فرد عليها،، لأني بمجرد أن أتحدث إلى أي إمرأة جميلة أجد زوجتي أمامي ولا أعلم من أين تأتي. 



§ خلال حفل زواج ... سأل طفل صغير أمه ... لماذا تلبس العروس فستاناً أبيض؟ فردت عليه الأم .... لأن اليوم هو أجمل يوم في حياتها ... فأخذ الصغير يفكر قليلاً ثم سألها ... ولماذا إذن يرتدي العريس بدلة سوداء؟؟؟ 



§ استيقظت إمرأة ذات يوم وهي تقول لزوجها ،،، اليوم عيد الحب وقد حلمت بأنك أهديتني قلادة ذهبية مرصعة بالماس .... ما معنى هذا الحلم؟ فقال لها زوجها ،،، في المساء سوف تعرفين .... وعندما أتى المساء وجدت زوجها يحمل علبة أنيقة وأعطاها لها بمناسبة عيد الحب ،،، وعندما فتحتها وجدت كتاب مكتوب عليه .... تفسير الأحلام 



واحد فاز بمليون ريال راح يخبّر زوجته ، زوجته ماتت من الفرحة
قال : ياسبحان الله ، الخير لما يجي ، يجي كلّه مرّة واحدة


​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين قوووي يا جريس 

بس كلهم نكات طلعهم واحد عاوز يخنق مراتة 

اية الحكاية هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الستات غلابة انتو اللي مفترين هههههههه​*


----------



## جارجيوس (15 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين قوووي يا جريس
> 
> بس كلهم نكات طلعهم واحد عاوز يخنق مراتة
> ...



*اذا الستات غلابه شو نقول نحن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا" لمرورك الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــــفه يا جريس 

ميررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

حلووووين اوى 
ميرسىىىىى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## صوت مكتوم (15 يونيو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## kingmena (15 يونيو 2009)

جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه

حلوووووووووويين يا جريس 

تسلم الأيادى  ​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحــــــــــــــفه يا جريس
> 
> ...



*كل الشكر لك يا كوكو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلووووين اوى
> ميرسىىىىى
> ربنا يباركك*



شكرا" لمرورك الجميل يا ماري 
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 يونيو 2009)

صوت مكتوم قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا



*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا" لمرورك الرائع يا صوت مكتوم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 يونيو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت



*شكرا" لمرورك يا كنج
 الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووووووويين يا جريس
> 
> تسلم الأيادى  ​



*تسلمي يا مرمر 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 يونيو 2009)

حلوين بس جريس متحيز مفيش نكته عن الرجالة


----------



## جارجيوس (17 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك



*شكرا" لمرورك يا مرموره
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (17 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوين بس جريس متحيز مفيش نكته عن الرجالة



*الرجال مساكين و طيبين 
شكرا" لمرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه
حلوووين اووي بجد

واحد فاز بمليون ريال راح يخبّر زوجته ، زوجته ماتت من الفرحة
قال : ياسبحان الله ، الخير لما يجي ، يجي كلّه مرّة واحدة

  دي كمان عجبتني اووي​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوين واحلى ما قرات اليوم​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مهضوم يا جريس

هههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يونيو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه حلوين واحلى ما قرات اليوم​



*شكرا" لمرورك يا فاروق
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مهضوم يا جريس
> 
> هههههههههههههه



*شكرا" لمرورك يا كليمو 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## المجدلية (20 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اووووووووووى يا جريس شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اووووووووووى يا جريس شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*شكرا" لمرورك الجميل يا مجدليه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## monmooon (20 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
للدرجادى عاوزين تخلصوا مننا 
رائع يا جرجس 
ربنا يكون معاك ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يونيو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> للدرجادى عاوزين تخلصوا مننا
> رائع يا جرجس
> ربنا يكون معاك ​*



*شكرا" لمرورك يا منمووون
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (20 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفة
ميرررررررررررررررسى يا جريس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kokielpop (20 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة بجد


----------



## جارجيوس (24 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفة
> ميرررررررررررررررسى يا جريس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا" لمرورك يا مريم 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (24 يونيو 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*كل الشكر لك يا كوكي على مرورك
الرب يحميك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (24 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة بجد



*كل الشكر لك يا جست على اهتمامك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا جريس

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodoz (25 يونيو 2009)

*يا سلام *
*بقى بذمتك انتوا مساكين*
*هه*
*ده احنا لى مساكين ودايماً مظلمين*​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا جريس
> 
> ربنا يباركك*



*شكرا" لمرورك يا نفرتاري
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (27 يونيو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *يا سلام *
> *بقى بذمتك انتوا مساكين*
> *هه*
> *ده احنا لى مساكين ودايماً مظلمين*​



*بس بحكيلك جمله صغيره
ان كيدكن عظيم
ههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
مرسيه جريس


----------



## rooney93 (28 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## rooney93 (28 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## جارجيوس (28 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مرسيه جريس



*كل الشكر لك يا روكا على مرورك الرائع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 يونيو 2009)

rooney93 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي



*كل الشكر لك يا روني على مرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

